# As a matter of fact, since everyone comes from a different country



## stella1192

Hey guys, I am back with some more sentences I need help with.
The first one is
1)As a matter of fact since in my class everyone comes from a different country and everyone wants to improve his Japanese we mainly speak in Japanese to the each other. My translation is:
1)実は授業にそれぞれ各国から来るので、皆は日本語を上手になるし、お互いに日本語で伝え合います。

Thank you in advance!


----------



## kamot

実は私のクラスは皆いろいろな国から来ていて、皆日本語が上手くなりたいので、お互いに主に日本語で話します。

"everyone coms from a different country" and "everyone wants to improve his Japanese" are both since-clause.
So I translate it to 〜来ていて、〜ので.


----------



## karlalou

I don't know the context, but
'as a matter of fact' is closer to 事実 or 実際（のところ）, when saying something to emphasize.
実は has a nuance to say a contradicting fact.


授業 is about 'lecture', and not about the group of students, so in this case we commonly use クラス.

I agree that いろいろな国から来て*いて*日本語が上手くなりたい*ので* is one good solution.
日本語で伝え合う is not wrong, but we seldom say that especially in the case like this, and クラスではみんな日本語で*話します* is just so natural.


----------



## frequency

I suppose you mean that the common language is Japanese only because your classmates are from various countries. But


kamot said:


> 実は私のクラスは皆いろいろな国から来ていて、皆日本語が上手くなりたいので、お互いに主に日本語で話します。


this is very okay


----------



## stella1192

karlalou said:


> I don't know the context, but
> 'as a matter of fact' is closer to 事実 or 実際（のところ）, when saying something to emphasize.
> 実は has a nuance to say a contradicting fact.



About this, what the right way to translate things like "in fact or as a matter of fact" in case i don't want to contradict myself but rather empathise what said in the previous sentence?  Should I use 実際のところ?

Thank you for the help to everyone else too!


----------



## kamot

How about 実際に?
When you insist on something and then show the fact or the evidence, 実際に probably works.


----------



## karlalou

I think 授業 is no problem to use in your sentence. 
You can say,
実際、*授業には*様々な (_sounds a little more mature than いろいろな, though いろいろな is also fine_) 国から来るので、みんな日本語を上達させたい（という）のもあって、意思疎通は日本語でします。

If you feel like easier wording, you can also say,
実際、授業にはそれぞれ違う国から来るので、日本語の上達のためにもなるし、みんなお互いに日本語で話します。

実は can be used in this way:
実は、授業にはそれぞれ違う国から来るので、みんなと話すには日本語しかないのです。


----------



## 810senior

stella1192 said:


> About this, what the right way to translate things like "in fact or as a matter of fact" in case i don't want to contradict myself but rather empathise what said in the previous sentence?  Should I use 実際のところ?


実は、実際に、実際のところ、実を言えば etc. are all fine with me so to speak it's totally up to your select.

My correction is 実は、授業にはみんな、それぞれ違う国*から来ていて、日本語の勉強にもなるので(or 日本語の上達の為にも)、お互い日本語で話します。(or 日本語で話し合います。 leaving the お互い out)
*Note that それぞれ各国 is kind of double entendre(それぞれ=respectively; 各国=each country), you should say either それぞれの国 or 各国.


----------



## stella1192

all clear guys, thank you!


----------



## karlalou

実は is used when you reveal something new.
実際 as 副詞 is used to emphasize what you've just said.


----------



## frequency

Stella, if you mean _in fact_ or _to tell the truth_, you can use 実は. Japanese 実は can loosely cover both.

You may be told by your teacher that you don't need 実は in that sentence.
You can start without it:
私のクラスには皆いろいろな国から来ていて、皆日本語が上手くなりたいので、お互いに主に日本語で話します。

But
実は私のクラスは皆いろいろな国から来ていて、皆日本語が上手くなりたいので、お互いに主に日本語で話します。is okay, too.
I don't think 実は is particurarly redundant.

In fact/実は/実際は are used to reveal the truth that you have. But I think it's true that you have classmates who are from many different countries.


----------



## kamot

実は, 実際は, 実際, 実際に, 実を言えば are all followed by some facts, but there are differences in nuances.

(1)実際は
It is said that he speaks English. But *in fact*, he speaks Japanese. (*実際は*、彼は日本語を話す)
The fact denies the previous sentence.

(2)実際に/実際
It is said that he is bilingual. *In fact*, he speaks English and Japanese. (*実際に*/*実際*、彼は英語と日本語を話す)
The fact explains the previous sentence.

(3)実は/実を言うと/実を言えば
He said he can speak Japanese. But *to tell the truth*, he can't speak Japanese at all. (*実は*/*実を言うと*/*実を言えば*、彼は日本語を全く話せない)
実は/実を言うと/実を言えば is closer to "to tell the truth". The fact is new to others. Different from (1), it is not necessary to deny the previous sentence. For example, you can simply say;
In fact, I am ill. (*実は*/*実を言うと*/*実を言えば*、私は病気です)

In case you want to emphasize the previous sentence, I think 実際に or 実際 is better.


----------



## karlalou

まず、実は、実際は、と「は」という助詞をつけた段階で、文法的に意味が違ってくるでしょう。

「実際のところ」というのは、「実は、」という打ち明け話にも、「実際、～」と前言を強調するためにも使えます。

実際、使い分けている人間にとっては、どっちも同じだという人の感覚があっけにとられるほど理解できないのですが。


----------



## karlalou

I consider 実際に is the stronger version of 実際、～, and I considered the rest of expressions mentioned above are included in the 'etc.' naturally.


----------



## karlalou

ようやく分かりました。
今でも、使い分けは一般に確実にされているわけですね。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

stella1192 said:


> Hey guys, I am back with some more sentences I need help with.
> The first one is
> 1)*As a matter of fact *since in my class everyone comes from a different country and everyone wants to improve his Japanese we mainly speak in Japanese to the each other.



What did you mean by "as a matter of fact" in English?
What was the previous context?

For example,
"When I learned Japanese at school in Italy, we used to speak in our native tongue, Italian, in most of the cases.
However, after I came to Japan, the situation has changed. *As a matter of fact*, my class members come from different countries, not from only Italy,  and we don't have a common language. Besides, everyone wants to improve their Japanese. These are the reasons why we mainly talk in Japanese to each other in the class."

In this case,　実は can be reasonable choice, I believe.


----------



## 810senior

何気ない自分の投稿がここまで波紋を呼び起こすとは思い至りませんでした。
自分的には質問者さんの和訳のcorrectionを投稿しただけのつもりだったのですが。

同じことが起きないよう以後は気をつけます。＾＾；



810senior said:


> 実は、実際に、実際のところ、実を言えば etc. are all fine with me so to speak it's totally up to your select.
> 
> My correction is 実は、授業にはみんな、それぞれ違う国*から来ていて、日本語の勉強にもなるので(or 日本語の上達の為にも)、お互い日本語で話します。(or 日本語で話し合います。 leaving the お互い out)
> *Note that それぞれ各国 is kind of double entendre(それぞれ=respectively; 各国=each country), you should say either それぞれの国 or 各国.


Please refer to the other's comments if you want to know the details of the distinction among those words I brought up.


----------



## stella1192

I am sorry to have caused all this mess, but yes @SoLaTiDoberman that was the context I meant.
The explanation of @kamot was extremely clear, thank you very much, hopefully I won't make the same mistake again!
And please stop fighting, there is absolutely no need


----------



## Flaminius

Dear participants;

The thread has been closed because misunderstandings got out of hand.  To avoid a similar incident in the future, I think we can learn a lesson or two from here.

1. Support your claim by a quote.  A quote can be not only a dictionary entry, an account in grammar books, but also example sentences quoted from a respectable source or created by the poster.

2. Give a clue for others to track down your quote.  It is always a good thing to double-check.  Provide a hyper link to the electronic material and give the full details of the printed book you are quoting.

3. Helping the thread starter comes first.  The original poster should help others help him by providing ample information for his question (such as the context of the quoted sentence/word and background information for the question itself).


Happy posting,
Flaminius, JP moderator


----------

